# Welchen Teichfisch???



## Kareem (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo nettes Form,
ich plane den Bau eines Gartenteiches, wofür ich die entsprechenden Materiale schon besorgt habe,
Er soll 1,80cm mal 1,00-1,20 mal 70cm groß werden.
Pflanzen habe ich auch berreits besorgt und ich werde mit dem Bau mo0rgen beginnen. An Pflanzen habe ich folgendes.
-Seerose
-schalblättrige __ Rohrkolben
-Teichweidengras
-__ Wasserlinsen 
-Muschelbluen
-und noch eine grasartige Pflanze, dessen Name ich nicht erfahren kann,da ich sie selber aus eine überschwemmten Blumentopf gepflügt habe.
Ich selber bin seit 2 Jahren Aquarianer und kenne mich deswegen mit Wasserwerten etc. aus und habe mich auch ausreichend genug informiert.
Ich weis aber noch nicht, welchen Fische darein kommen sollen. 
Ich habe da an Monderlieschen gedacht, da der Teich ja wenige Liter (1800l)
fasst.
Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir da helfen.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!!!


----------



## mayer666 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

du kanns auch goldfische reinmachen


----------



## Kareem (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo,   (danke für die Antwort)
bist du dir da sicher???
-die werden doch 30cm groß, oder irre ich mich da???


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo Kareem,

und :Willkommen2 bei uns. Nett, dass Du zu uns gekommen bist. Besonders nett, weil Du Dich vorher informieren möchtest.

Fang Deinen Teichbau erst einmal an. Dann wirst Du einiges entdecken. Zum Beispiel, dass Du bei diesen Massen nicht auf die geplanten 1800 Liter Volumen kommen wirst. Zum Beispiel, dass Du viel zu wenig Pflanzen hast - Unterwasserpflanzen fehlen völlig. Das es besser ist, den Teich - genau wie ein Aquarium - erst einmal einzufahren. Mindestens 4 bis 6 Wochen.

Vielen Dinge laufen in einem Teich anders als in einem Aquarium. Deshalb empfehle ich Dir dringend, Dich noch einmal durch unser *Basiswissen* zu arbeiten.

Ansonsten wäre es schön, wenn Du Deinen Teichbau mit Bildern dokumentieren würdest. Zum einen, weil wir tierisch neugierig sind. Zum anderen, weil andere Teichlebauer davon lernen können.

Und dann reden wir noch einmal über Fische.


----------



## Barbor (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo

und :Willkommen2 

du hast noch nicht mit dem ausschachten begonnen und hast schon Pflanzen:crazy  
Wie lagerst du die denn:crazy 
Fische würde ich erst nach dem 1. Jahr reinmachen.

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				mayer666 schrieb:
			
		

> du kanns auch goldfische reinmachen



Hallo Mayer,

ich möchte Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber diese wenig qualifizierte Äußerung hilft Kareem wirklich nicht weiter. Auch wenn Du Goldfische hast: In eine Pfütze wie Deine gehören sie nicht rein.

@Kareem: Das siehst Du ganz richtig - die werden für ein solches Teichlein viel zu groß.


----------



## Kareem (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo, natürlich komen da noch Pflanzen rein zbs. Teichiris, Supfdotterblumen und __ Froschbiss.Ich habe auch vergessen zu schreiben, dass massenhaft __ Hornkraut auf Lager ist. Die Pflanzen lagere ich in eine Bottich (nicht mein Avatar) der ca. 40cm Tief ist und mir 50% Sand und Lehm gefüllt ist.
Das men ein Teich einfahren muss, weis ich auch bereits, aber ich habe da von mdt. 2 Monaten gelesen, ist das richtig??? 
Wenn es wirklich si seien sollte, dass man ein Jahr wartet soll,habe ich kein Proble damit, denn es ist warscheinlich wie in der Aquaristik. -Geduld ist das A und O.



PS: Dake für die nette Wilkommenheißung und die vielen Antworten.


----------



## Christine (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> Geduld ist das A und O.



Endlich mal ein vorbildlicher Neuteichler  - ich denke, wir werden gute Freunde...wenn Du die Fotos nicht vergisst!


----------



## Kareem (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal ein vorbildlicher Neuteichler  - ich denke, wir werden gute Freunde...wenn Du die Fotos nicht vergisst!


Die werde ich nicht vergessen. 
Ich weis auch noch nicht, wie es hinterher aussehen wird, denn wo der Teich hinkommen soll, liegen Pflastersteine und dahinter ist ein rostiges Treppengeländer. Man, wird DAS spannend.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Servus Kareem

Herzlich Willkommen  

Wie Elschen (Christine) schon geschrieben  , 



			
				Elschen schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal ein vorbildlicher Neuteichler



Danke das du 

Dich vorher informierst
jetzt schon viele Pflanzen hast und du den Teich auch mit vielen Pflanzen ausstatten wirst
das du zwar Fische willst, aber dem Teich auch die Zeit dazu läßt

Basiswissen wurde ja auch schon genannt,
was bleibt mir sonst noch zu schreiben  

Viel Spaß hier und sauge das Wissen das hier in geballter Form vorliegt in Dich hinein, so wird sich dein Teich prächtig entwickeln.


----------



## Kareem (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Kareem
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> ...



-ach, jetzt bedanken sich auch schon  die anderen, wenn man nach Hilfe fragt....
....Man, ist dass ein nettes Forum.


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Servus Kareem

Ja, so sind wir nun mal  .

Und weil wir es hier ein bisschen persönlicher nehmen, 

Kareem ist dein Vorname oder Nick


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo Kareem, 

willkommen im Forum ! 
Vor Goldfischen würde auch ich eher abraten, bei so kleinen Teichen stelle ich mir immer die Frage, warum müssen da überhaupt Fische rein. Die zerstören mehr, als das Sie Freude machen. Viele andere Tiere kommen eben bei Fischbesatz nicht in den Teich. 
Mit den kleineren Fischen hab ich keine Erfahrung, kann aber sagen das ich bei Neubesatz durchweg im späten Frühjahr bessere Erfahrung gemacht habe als im Spätsommer / Herbst. 

Und jeder der zu Goldfischen in einem Teich unter 5000 Liter rät möchte sich doch bitte mal das Unterforum mit den Fischkrankheiten durchlesen und wird dann nach etwas nachdenken sicher zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen. 

Viel Freude mit dem Teich 

Wolf


----------



## Kareem (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Danke für die Antworten!!!
Ich werde hier nochmal nach eine Fisch fragen, wenn der Teich steht.



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> warum müssen da überhaupt Fische rein. Die zerstören mehr, als das Sie Freude machen. Viele andere Tiere kommen eben bei Fischbesatz nicht in den Teich.


Meinst du damit __ Molche, __ Frösche und __ Kröten???


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Zum Beispiel ... aber auch anderes Getier, Insekten usw. ... halt alles was von Fischen gefuttert wird (natuerlich auch Pflanzen!) ... je nach Fisch. 

Wolf


----------



## Kareem (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo, welche Pflanzen denn zbs.???:crazy


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Also meine Goldfische futtern so ziemlich alles an Pflanzen, ausser der Seerose... 
wenn ich sehr viel __ Wasserpest im Teich habe, dann kann es aber gelingen das die schneller wächst als die fische futtern.
Ansonsten bin ich nicht der P?flanzenexperte, das können andere besser. 

Wolf


----------



## Kareem (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo,
stimt ja...__ Wasserpest kann ich auch reintun....


----------



## Kareem (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

puh...*hechel hechel*:help 
-ist das anstrengend...
...ich hab' garnicht dran gedacht, dass Liter Inhalt gleich Liter schaufeln ist...
...der Inhalt wird wohl eher 1500l bertragen, da ich einen Vorsprung entdeckt habe, den ich aber gut für eine Sumpfzone ´verwenden kann.

...wir werden ja sehen, wie viel es wird, aber vor Freitag wird das Ding wohl nicht fertig sein.


----------



## Kareem (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo,
der erste Tag war hart, da ich die Gehwegplatten ersteinmal entfernen musste.
Das war echt schwer ohne einen Sparten. Aber es wird sich sicherlich hinterher gelohnt haben. Jetzt bin ich bei verschiedenen Tiefen angekommen, aber wenn ich den Median nennen müsste würde ich 40cm sagen. Am Freitag werde ich versuchen fertig zu sein. Nochmal eine Frage an alle:

Was für schwierigkeiten sind denn bei euch beim Bau eures teiches so aufgetreten??? Und was muss ich um jeden Preis beachten???


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Was für schwierigkeiten sind denn bei euch beim Bau eures teiches so aufgetreten??? Und was muss ich um jeden Preis beachten???



Mit dieser Frage hast du den Sinn des ganzen forums auf einen Satz zusammengefaßt. 

Antwort: Lesen, lesen und die Suchfunktion benutzen und wenn das nicht hilft Fragen, denn alle Fehler die du machen könntest haben schon längst User hier gemacht und helfen dir gern sie zu vermeiden.

(Wenn du doch nigelnagelneue Fehler machen solltest, bitte genau dokumentieren damit wir daraus lernen können.)


----------



## Annett (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Moin.

Ich hatte die Frage nach den Fehlern auch schon einmal gestellt - das Echo war nicht soo groß, aber immerhin: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/7208/?q=fehler+teichbau

Viel Spaß beim Schüppen - wir hatten einen etwas zu großen Bagger. 

Aber irgendwie kommen wir jetzt vom Hundersten ins Tausendste.


----------



## Kareem (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Danke für den Link!
Mein Teich ist heute fertig...naja nicht ganze fertig gewurden...aber Wasser und Pflanzen sind schon drin.
Bei mir kommt noch __ Froschbiss, Wasserhyazinten, Seerosen ,Waserpest, __ Binsen und __ Pfennigkraut rein und ,wenn ich es bekomme, etwas Chinaschilf.


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn ich es bekomme, etwas Chinaschilf.



In den Teich? 



Am Teich!


----------



## Kareem (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> In den Teich?
> 
> 
> 
> Am Teich!




Danke aber, dass wusste ich schon.

Wenn ich es nicht bekomme nehme ich einfach __ Pampasgras o.ä.


Update der Teichgröße: 150cm mal 120cm mal 80cm...aslo insgesamt 1440l.
So da der teich nun steht (und ich weis von der Einlaufzeit) würde ich nun ehrlich gerne wissen, welchen Fisch ich nun kaufen könnte. Ich dachte da an Monderlieschen.


Ps. Wenn der Teich nun komplett bepflantzt, mit Steinen und Rindenmulch umdeckt ist kann ich Bilder hochladen.


----------



## glasklar (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

hallo kareem
dein teich ist schon bepflanzt! 
aber du hast keine teicherde genommen das war mein erster fehler 
ich wohne im inraht hätte noch die eine oder andere teichpflanze über


----------



## Kareem (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo,
ich habe 50% Lehm und (Speilkasten)Sand verwendet, war aber auch eine ganze Zeit lang trübe.
Wo ist Inrath und welche Teichpflanze....tauschen oder bezahlen????


			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> So da der teich nun steht (und ich weis von der Einlaufzeit) würde ich nun ehrlich gerne wissen, welchen Fisch ich nun kaufen könnte. Ich dachte da an Monderlieschen.


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo Kareem,

wenn es denn Fische sein sollen, sind __ Moderlieschen bei Deiner Teichgröße die perfekte Wahl. Aber gib dem Teich bitte noch ein paar Wochen zum Einfahren (Stichwort Nitritpeak - kennst Du als Aquarianer aber sicherlich). 

Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und bis dahin hat jemand in Deiner Nähe Nachwuchs abzugeben. 

Alternativ wären noch Bitterlinge interessant. Das sind auch niedliche kleine Gesellen. Und weniger vermehrungsfreudig. Dann gibt es noch Goldelritzen - allerdings werden unter diesem Namen zwei verschiedene Fische gehandelt. Ich meine die kleinere Sorte, wie die beiden vorgenannten auch, ein Schwarmfisch, der für den kleineren Teich passt. Benutz mal die Suchfunktion, er wurde hier im Forum schon vorgestellt.


----------



## Plätscher (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kareem,
> 
> Goldelritzen - allerdings werden unter diesem Namen zwei verschiedene Fische gehandelt.



Hallo Christine,

kannst du mich mal aufklären. Ich kenne als __ Goldelritze nur die kanad. __ Elritze wohl die von dir erwähnte kleine.
Ich habe unter diesem Namen noch nie andere Fische gesehen. 
Das interessiert mich.:beeten


----------



## Kareem (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo, dann nehme ich eher die Monderlieschen. Aber wieviele Wochen soll ich denn wrten...wird es denn diese  Saison mit Fischen überhaupt etwas???
Und wieviele dürfen es denn seien..lieber erst einige und dann hinterher aufstocken???


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hi,

warten solltest Du mindestens 4 bis 6 Wochen. 10 Stück sollten für den Anfang reichen. Das Aufstocken besorgen die im nächsten Frühjahr dann von allein


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				Plätscher schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Christine,
> 
> kannst du mich mal aufklären. Ich kenne als __ Goldelritze nur die kanad. __ Elritze wohl die von dir erwähnte kleine.
> Ich habe unter diesem Namen noch nie andere Fische gesehen.
> Das interessiert mich.:beeten



Guckst Du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16730/?q=goldelritzen


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo, 
gut, dann wünsche ich mir die Dinger zum Geburtstag...


----------



## Plätscher (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst Du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16730/?q=goldelritzen



Hallo Christine, 

da muß ich dich korregieren. Auch im Link steht, wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, nur etwas von der Kanad. __ Elritze (Pimephales promelas) im Handel.
Ich komme darauf weil ich Anfang der 90er diese Elritze angeschafft habe und damals haben sie mir gesagt das sie aus Kanada kommt. 
Und alle Goldelritzen die ich bei Händlern gesehen habe sahen so aus. 
Ein wichtiges Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist auch das sie im Gegensatz zur z.B. einheim. Elritze, Brutpflege betreiben.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo Kareem

  



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> gut, dann wünsche ich mir die Dinger zum Geburtstag...



Das sind Lebewesen und keine Dinger!  

So wirst Du nie Ehrenmitglied im " Moderlieschenclub "  

.


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kareem
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo, sollte ich sagn dann wünsche ich mir die _Lebewesen_ zum Geburtstag????

Und wo kann man sih bewerben????


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Kareem



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, sollte ich sagn dann wünsche ich mir die _Lebewesen_ zum Geburtstag



Nein einfach nur Fische. ( Moderlieschen )



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo kann man sih bewerben????



Bewerben kannst Du dich nicht, entwerder wirst Du aufgenommen oder nicht.

Volker

( Vorsitzender Moderlieschenclub )


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Bewerben kannst Du dich nicht, entwerder wirst Du aufgenommen oder nicht.
> ( Vorsitzender Moderlieschenclub )



Werde ich aufgenommen???


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Kareem

Du bist noch jung, werde erst mal Lischenopa und dann bist Du dabei!

Versprochen ..............


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo,
die Fische sind je jetzt nun entschieden, aer gibt es denn Teichkrebse die ich halten könnte.
__ Schnecken besorge ich mir auch schon. Posthösthörner und Sumpfdeckelschncken sind doch okey, oder???


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hi Kareem,

Posthornschnecken und Sumpfdeckelschnecken sind prima!

Krebse sind für Deinen Teich eher nix. Die sollten ein bißchen mehr Platz haben. 

Aber wart mal ab - es taucht noch jede Menge Getier von ganz allein auf.


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

ZBs?


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Das wirst Du noch sehen - ich will Dir die Spannung nicht nehmen. Ich will Dir auch nix versprechen, was es nachher in Deiner Gegend gar nicht gibt. 

Wenn Du die Augen offenhältst - und davon gehe ich aus, Du bist ja eher der neugierige Typ  - wirst Du schnell die ersten Einwanderer entdecken.


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Okey, danke.....


----------



## glasklar (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe 50% Lehm und (Speilkasten)Sand verwendet, war aber auch eine ganze Zeit lang trübe.
> Wo ist Inrath und welche Teichpflanze....tauschen oder bezahlen????



hallo kareem

inrath ist von krefeld nach hüls ! im nordbezirk 

hätte etwas tannenwedel- __ krebsschere-sumpffergismeinnicht-__ hechtkraut könntes du dir abholen


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo, was willst du denn dafür???

Und wie sind ihre Pflegeansprüche???


----------



## glasklar (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, was willst du denn dafür???
> 
> Und wie sind ihre Pflegeansprüche???



hallo kareem

zu 1 nichts zu 2 anspruchslos


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				glasklar schrieb:
			
		

> hallo kareem
> 
> zu 1 nichts zu 2 anspruchslos




Danke...heute schein mein Glückstag zu sein....3 KOSTENLOSE Pflanzensets.  Und was mit der Frage gemeint war...in Welcher Teichzone???
Den Abholtermin per PN


----------



## Kareem (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Kareem
> Und weil wir es hier ein bisschen persönlicher nehmen,
> Kareem ist dein Vorname oder Nick




Ups, da hat der gute alte Kareem etwas übersehen...ja, Kareem ist mein Name...aber das "Doppel-E" spricht man wie "I" aus...


----------



## Kareem (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Öhm....ich knall euch jetzt einfach einen Namen an den Kopf....mal gucken was sich so ergibt:
Notropis chrosomus


----------



## CoolNiro (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo Kareem,
ich befürchte, Regenbogenelritzen werden Dein Budget leicht übersteigen.
Ich war selber überascht als ich bei Nachfrage erfahren musste, das ein
Exemplar dieses Fisches bei rund 20 Euro liegt.
Gruß
Andy


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo Kareem,

gib den Namen mal in die Suchfunktion ein - Du wirst einige interessante Seiten - auch mit Fotos - finden. Leider ist der Fisch, wie Andy schon sagte, recht teuer. Insbesondere, da es ein Schwarmfisch ist, und man schon ein paar mehr braucht.


----------



## goldfisch (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo,

im Gartenmarkt gabs Cyprinella lutrensis syn. Notropis lutrensis für 3.80.
Sind natürlich nicht ganz so bunt. Sehr schwimmfreudiger Schwarmfisch den man (fast) jeden Tag sieht.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## CoolNiro (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Das wäre mir neu...


----------



## Kareem (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

20 Eoru pro Tier??? ist ja 'ne unverschämtheit!!!
Dafür musste ich ein ganzens Jahr lang sparem um mir die zu kaufen.
Ne, dann lieber die Monderlieschen.
À poropos ´Monderlieschen...wieviel kosten die ungefär in Handel???


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hi Kareem,

M O D E R L I E S C H E N

Bei uns kosten die 1,- EUR pro Stück im Laden, von privat günstiger.


----------



## Kareem (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort...
 M O  D E R L I E S C H I E N...
ich lerne schnell, oder?-ne, war nur'n Tippfehler.


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

 Das wird ja immer schlimmer - Frechdachs!


----------



## Kareem (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Ich kann noch mehr3 3 3


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

   

 Und jetzt ab ins Bett, aber zack-zack!

Sonst gibts


----------



## Kareem (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt ab ins Bett, aber zack-zack!
> 
> Sonst gibts


Ich fühl mich jetzt nicht angesprochen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo zusammen!

 Elschen



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Kareem,
> 
> M O D E R L I E S C H E N
> 
> Bei uns kosten die 1,- EUR pro Stück im Laden, von privat günstiger.




Du als Schriftführerin des Moderlieschenclub müßtest es doch wissen.

Schau mal in die Nachwuchstabelle 2008.

Dort steht:

Auf Seite drei in der fünften Zeile

" Moderlieschennachwuchs 2008 bei Volker:      ca. 50 Stück "


@ Kareem 

Kannst Dir welche abholen. 
Nur fangen mußt Du selber.  

LG   Volker
Vorsitzender vom Moderlieschenclub


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Noch mal Hallo!  

OFF-TOPIC

 Kareeeeeeeeeem

Was ist mal mit Fotos?

Wir wollen auch mal sehen, wie sich unsere Teichpflanzen in deinem Teich machen!  

 Kareem, keine Fotos = keine Irissamen. Die sind schon in Briefumschlag mit Marke und Adresse!

Also   und Fotos machen, sonst schicke ich Dir Elschen auf den Hals und dann    :haue3 .

Das möchtest Du doch nicht, oder?

PS: Elschen kann das gut und ich bin jetzt schon   wenn Elschen uns besucht. Aber ich weiß, wie ich Elschen bestechen kann ........... 
 mit Schokopudding und Kuchen.


----------



## goldfisch (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

at coolniro

Hallo Andy,

was ist Dir neu, der Preis ? Wie gesagt, sind nicht so bunt. Trotzdem schöne Fische. Jagen sogar aus Übermut meine __ Stichlinge.

N. chrosomus habe ich noch nie im Laden gesehen.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Kareem (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Tja,
ich will erst Fotos machen, wenn ich endlich ein paar Steinchen gekauft habe, die drumherum verteilt habe.

Aber...wo wohnst du???-ich habe keine Ahnung ob ich bis zu dir kommen kann.

Aber wenn du mir Elschen auf den Hals hetzen  willst (bitte nicht), dann schleppe ich die 100kgt Steine vom 3 km entfernten OB*-Baumarkt gerne nach H ause. 


Ich habe keinen Bock auf   Hab grad kein Geld für Schokopudding und Kuchen.


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hi Kareem,

 keine Angst, so schlimm bin ich gar nicht.

 Aber Du denkst schon noch dran, dass Du mit den Fischchen noch ein paar Wochen warten musst. Dein Teich ist doch grad mal 10 Tage alt.


----------



## Kareem (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo, klar denk ich dran...ich bin ja nicht doof.
Und außerdem will ich mich nicht mit dem Elschen anlegen.
Ich würde mich nur mit ihr anlegen, wenn  ich auch Pudding und Kuchen habe....wow...-hab sogar welchen...wenn du vorbeikommen willst ich wohne in 47805 Krefeld, aber bring noch ein paar M O D E R L I E S C H I E N mit, okey?
Bin aber froh, habe heute die erste Libelle angelockt.


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

@ __ Goldfisch: sorry, da hab ich die lateinischen Namen durcheinandergebracht 

Ich meine die Regenbogenelritzen, bei meinem Fischhändler kann
man die jetzt bestellen, aber Preisklasse > 20 Euro, leider...

Gruß
Andy

Da kauf ich dann doch lieber Seeteufel und mach ne gute Soße dazu...lol


----------



## Kareem (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> @ __ Goldfisch: sorry, da hab ich die lateinischen Namen durcheinandergebracht
> 
> Ich meine die Regenbogenelritzen, bei meinem Fischhändler kann
> man die jetzt bestellen, aber Preisklasse > 20 Euro, leider...


Warum denn eigentlich???





			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Da kauf ich dann doch lieber Seeteufel und mach ne gute Soße dazu...lol




Ich auch. oder Viktoriabarsch, vorallem weil der viel günstiger ist.


UND ZUM NACHTISCH GIBT'S SCHOKOPUDDING...
...nochmal zur Info: Ich wohne in 47805 Krefeld, komm vorbei!!!


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo Kareem,

meinst Du warum die __ Regenbogenelritze so teuer ist?
Vermutlich nutzt man da aus, das es für die meisten
was neues ist. Irgendwann werden die bestimmt billiger.

Victoriabarsch ess ich seit dem Fehrnsehbericht über
die dortigen Fischfabriken nicht mehr. Totale Ausbeutung
der Bevölkerung, die Filets werden ausgeflogen und die
Einheimischen essen die in der Sonne getrockneten und
mit Maden gespickten Karkassen :-(

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Kareem (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hi,
ehrlich? Ist doch ekelig....dass adrf man den Menschen doch nicjt antuhe.
Ich esse auch auch seit 6 Monaten keine Nuss Nugat Creme (N*tela), weil sie zu 13% aus Hühnerfedern und Füßen bestehen.


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hier ein genauerer Auszug aus einem Bericht:



> ......
> 
> Die Abwärtskaskade der Ausrottung der Afrikaner begann bereits vor 40 Jahren, als im Viktoriasee, dem zweitgrößten Binnensee der Erde, von Europäer versuchsweise Nilbarsche ausgesetzt wurden: An den vielen Kleinfischen, insbesondere an einer Art, die dafür sorgte, dass der See klar blieb, fraßen sich die __ Barsche dick und fett. Jetzt ist das Binnenmeer eine trübe Brühe, aus der immer wieder einmal ein Krokodil hervorschießt und einen einheimischen Fischer oder ein Kind in den Abgrund zieht.
> 
> ...



Quelle

Den Film "Darwins Alptraum" sollte jeder mal gesehn haben.
Da vergehts einem   

Quelle Greenpeace

Gruß
Andy

_EDIT by Annett: Text eingekürzt und Quellenangabe eingefügt. Siehe auch hier._


----------



## Kareem (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Heul......statt Kois, Moderlieschien oder __ Stichlinge   etc. zu vermehren bzw. zu züchten sllte man lieber da mithelfen.


----------



## Annett (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Moin.

Wegen des geltenden Copyright habe ich den Text von Andy gekürzt und eine Quellenangabe eingefügt.
Bitte haltet Euch daran, keine ganzen Texte irgendwo zu kopieren und hier ohne Quelle einzufügen!

Bezüglich des Bildes - woher ist das Andy? Dein Eigentum = selbst geschossen oder nur aus dem Internet gezogen?
Dann postet hier bitte die ursprüngliche Quelle, damit ich es durch einen Link dorthin ersetzen kann. Danke!

Wir möchten einfach nicht wegen solch unbedachter Handlungen in "Teufels Küche" kommen.


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo Annett,

bin eigentlich niemand der unbedacht handelt.
Würde der Text einem Copyright unterliegen,
hätte ich ihn nicht Quellefrei zitiert.

Das Bild ist von der Greenpeace Seite und
dessen Verbreitung gewünscht.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Dr.J (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo Andy,

alle Text unterliegen dem Copyright, außer der Autor weist ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass es copyrightfrei ist. Diesen Hinweis finde ich dort aber nirgends.

Das Gleiche gilt für etwaige Bilder. Steht dort, wo du das Bild her hast: "Verbreitung erwünscht" oder sowas ähnliches? Sicherlich nicht. Also nenne uns die direkte Quelle, dann werden wird den Link einfügen.

Siehe ebenso: Copyright-Hinweis Greenpeace

Danke für deine Mitarbeit.


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo Jürgen,

hier der Link:

http://www.greenpeace.de/themen/mee...alptraum_die_dunkle_seite_der_globalisierung/

Bei "kleinkindgerechter" Behandlung würde ich in Zukunft eine PN 
bevorzugen. Als Pressestellenleiter sind mir nähere Umstände
zum Thema Copyright bestens vertraut.

Am besten löscht Ihr bitte Bild & Beitrag, ist ja eh off-topic gewesen.
200 "aufgefressene" Fischarten im Zweitgrößten Süßwasserseee
der Welt sind auch nicht so dramatisch wie 5 Koi im 500 Liter 
Becken...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## katja (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

hallo kareem!



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> Ich esse auch auch seit 6 Monaten keine Nuss Nugat Creme (N*tela), weil sie zu 13% aus Hühnerfedern und Füßen bestehen.






wo hast du denn diese weisheit her? gibts dafür ne analyse? wenn ich sowas schreibe, dann liefer ich auch gleich "den beweis" dafür 

sorry, aber das ist ein quatsch, wie blut in der schokolade oder die vogelspinne in den bananen......diese horrorgeschichten halten sich auch schon seit jahren....


----------



## CoolNiro (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Ich hätte da noch Rattenkrallen im Mc D....fleisch anzubieten... 

Edit by Joachim: Bitte Boardregeln (1.2) beachten. ;-)


----------



## Frettchenfreund (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo zuasmmen!

Und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb!  

@ Kareem

  Was hast Du hier nicht verstanden?



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kareem
> 
> Kannst Dir welche abholen.
> Nur fangen mußt Du selber.



Nicht Elschen, sondern ich habe Moderlieschen abzugeben! 

Und mich kann man weder mit Schokopudding o.Ä. bestechen, bei mir gibt es immer  :haue3 . (    )

.


----------



## Kareem (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Ich weiss, unter umständen könnte ich die auch abholen, wenn ich wüsste wo du wohnst..
Möchtest du denn was als Gegenleistung, vielleicht was für die Frettchen.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Kareem!

   

Du weißt, wo ich Wohne!

Siehe Absender Pflanzenlieferung und Absender Briefumschlag der die nächsten Tage kommt.

Die Frettis freuen sich über alles und am liebsten mögen sie Finger von 13 jährigen Jungen!  

.


----------



## Kareem (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo,
ich werde bis dahin 14 sein, aber ich habe da noch  eine 12-jährige Schwester.
Aber leider kann ich unter Monden nichts finden, zur Sachen zum Thema Sonnensystem u.ä.
Ist es denn noch in NRW???


----------



## Frettchenfreund (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Kareem!

Du bist ein schwerer Fall!

Monderlieschen = Moderlieschen

und 

Monden = Menden

und

14 Jahre?! 

Da kann man auch noch   bekommen.  


.


----------



## glasklar (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

hallo

ich habe heute meinen ersten nachwuchs im teich gesehen
was es für einer ist .er ist orange mit etwas blau ca3 cm groß sehr munter


----------



## Kareem (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Kareem!
> Monden = Menden


 Gut, aber ich nix dafür, dass du eine mords Kralle beim schreiben hast 

Naja, trotzdem ist meine Frage nochnicht beantwortet...-wie liegt M E N D E N denn jetzt genau???

@glasklar: Toll, werde dich die Woche vielleicht mal besuchen, du wolltest mir ja sowieso noch ein paar Schnegs geben. Ich hätte da ein tolles Jungfischfutter (lebend) für dich. Lass dich einfach überraschen.


----------



## Kareem (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo, 
wollte mal nachfragen(Frage ist auch an unseren liebenswerten Volker gerichtet), was ihr mir denn über Gründlinge verraten könnt.
Aber bitte schnell, sonst schickt mich das Elschen wieder ind Bett oder droht mir mit   
@Elschen. Du bist das allerbeste und dadurch unersetzliche Elschen auf der ganzen Welt


----------



## Frettchenfreund (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Kareem




			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte schnell, sonst schickt mich das Elschen wieder ind Bett oder droht mir mit
> @Elschen. Du bist das allerbeste und dadurch unersetzliche Elschen auf der ganzen Welt



  

Schleimer!

Komm zum MTT und Du wirst sehen: Elschen ist gar nicht   

Was möchtest Du den genau über Gründlinge wissen?  Kuckst Du hier! ( Letzter Beitrag )

.


----------



## Kareem (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Hallo mein lieber Volkerdu hast es  verlangt, dass ich dich so begrüße.

Ab heute werde ich  in allen Farben des Regenbogens schreiben
Ich würde gerne von den Gründlingen wissen, wie mann sie füttert, vergesellschaftet und welche Teichgöße minimal  angebracht ist....wäre sehr nett, wenn jemand einen KLEINEN haltungsbericht schreibt, macht euch bloß keinen stress u mich, ich mache de Elschen und demliebenswerten Volker schon genug Stress


----------



## Annett (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welchen Teichfisch???*

Moin zusammen.

Ich find es ein wenig schade, dass eine bis Seite 4 sachlich gelaufene Diskussion dermaßen zerrissen wurde. 
Man könnte unterdessen fast 30 Beiträge = 3 Seiten! davon ohne großen Inhaltsverlust (für das eigentliche Thema -> Kareem's Teich/möglicher Fischbesatz) in die Plauderecke schieben. 
Niemand hat etwas dagegen, wenn Ihr etwas herumblödelt.

Aber, irgendwann ist auch mal genug. Findet Ihr nicht?


----------

